# What kind of tubing are you guys using to run your HV cable from the back to front?



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

Plastic emt conduit?

Metal emt?

Other?


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

I used 1" Pex tubing. It can be heated and made to curve permanently.
It is also somewhat slippery compared to Pvc.
There are no joints or fittings, so it was easy to get 4/0 through it.
And it was sitting outside my shop from an old project.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I used 3/4 ENT and it fit my 2/0 cable quite nicely.


----------



## PorscheFan5 (Mar 24, 2015)

I will be using the 3/4"ID gray PVC conduit (quite flexible). My 2/0 will go through easily...

However I will be passing this through the hollow underneath the car in the center...so it will not be damaged if the car goes over a bump or something...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Since the cable is weatherproof I didn't put it in anything. I twisted them together and hung them from the exhaust hangers. They are far from the lowest thing on the bottom of the car.


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

If you want some protection, try Liquitite Armoured Conduit. I have 100 feet in my garage, but have decided to run the cable 80% inside the vehicle. You can buy elbows, etc... for it too. 

I think it is best to protect it - not a big expense - but for the short and out-of-the-way run I will have, am considering some sort of armoured sheath which fits around the cable. I'm thinking of something like this: https://www.techflex.com/land_metal.asp

(See a new thread for related issue.)


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

ENT is nonmetallic, unlike liquid tight which has an inner race of galvanized steel similar to the sheath of Tec cable.

What you want is not just protection, but additional isolation between the chassis and your high voltage circuits.


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi MM - 

So, I think you are saying the ENT is less desirable? Or that the metallic armour could cause a short?

Jim


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

There is non-metallic liquid tight, and it works well. I want to use it, but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

The only liquid tight I've seen has a metal internal spiral with a greatly thinner external layer of PVC providing the (unnecessary in our case) liquid tightness. While the metal provides impact damage resistance, my cable runs are protected from impact substantially by location, ie by where I put them on the car. Personally I think it's safer to have thicker nonmetallic material between any pinch points in the frame of the car and my high voltage conductors, hence my selection of ENT instead.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

3/4" gray PVC conduit, 1 conduit for + and the other for -, and the whole assembly recessed in the tunnel section of the car floor, and a PVC shield/belly pan under the whole thing. HV PVC conduits are painted orange. Gray PVC responds to heating for shaping as long as you don't try to bend too sharp.

http://amphibike.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/IMG_2738.jpg


----------

